# AR-10/308 AR/WTF ever in 308...



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm old school, BUT willing to learn. someone who owns one of the titled weapons explain to me just how they beat a FAL/L1-A1, a CETME/G3/HK-91 or an M1-A/BM-59 please?
P.S
HK-91s are crap for accuracy after 30 rounds rapid fire, but it's on the big boy list so...
So yeah, educate me!


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

I want this one I'll let you know how it works 










http://www.springfield-armory.com/m1a-series/


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't understand your question. What are you asking?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Like most weapon choices its personal preference. I like the ar platform because Im used to it, easy to modify to my preferences and to repair, and parts are commonly available these days for stocking or scavenging purposes. I also would prefer an ar platform if I had to carry the rifle daily because you can get them a little lighter and I just think they are easier to carry than something like an fal. You can also build one yourself fairly inexpensively. Not that any of the rifles you Iisted are bad in any way. Great rifles proven over time.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

AR FTW. More accurate than many competitors. easier to maintain, cheaper to buy, often lighter than competing 308s, and cheaper to upgrade .. just a more modern and as a result more capable platform. etc etc.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have had some time shooting the Cetme and the FN FAL. Both were great guns but a bit heavy and perhaps the case could be made that they were outdated in the area of weight and the ability to customize. Replacing parts could also be problematic. I prefer the AR-10 platform simply because it is light and considerably more customizable. However there is no .308 AR milspec and thus from gun to gun things can be different and parts may or may not interchange, but most of them will if the maker followed the original Armalite design. I am looking at buying one of the M&P MP10 Sports in .308 when they hit the market and the price comes down a bit.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I see Savage is now offering a 308 platform AR with 5R and Melonite coating...All the manufactures need to get together and standardize..They will all make more money that way and we will be happier.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

DPMS has some of the most incredible values on this market.
Accurate and reliable. 
While there are cooler rifles out there it seems DPMS broke the code of combining, low price with accuracy and reliability. A lot of places it seems u can only get 2 out of 3..


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

DPMS? I'll have to take your word on that, as I have also heard conflicting reports on the quality of those rifles. But companies do improve on their quality to remain objectively competitive.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just because I try my best to be at odds with @BlueZ at every turn when it comes to firearms manufacturing (kidding), I will disagree about DPMS making a quality product. When DPMS was a Minnesota based company they were on par with old school Bushmaster and Stag. A very good mid-tier AR-15 manufacturer. Many police departments used their rifles and were very happy. Our local city PD used them and they held up well. Something that could not be said when they replaced their aging DPMS's with new ones.

When the Cerberus Capitol Management's former sub company Freedom group bought DMPS (and Bushmaster) things took an immediate turn for the worse. They put profits over product and quality dropped immediately. Now DPMS is considered to be a bottom tier maker, much like PTAC or the former (junky) Olympic arms. Like all bottom tier makers they are capable of putting out a percentage of functional uppers or rifles, but the percentage which are out of spec, improperly fitted, improperly staked, etc., etc. is very high. Which is fine if you shoot paper 3 weekends a year and only wanted to pay $349 for your AR-15 but is unacceptable for something you may use in defense of life or liberty.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Fellas its the DPMS AR15s everyone agrees are not that hot.. _In the AR10 arena _DPMS however has an excellent reputation. Sorry I tough this was common knowledge so I dindt put it in the original post


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I got to shoot a DPMS in 308. Only one mag. Felt like a very nice weapon. Accurate and smooth. I tried to buy it, guy didn't even answer me, almost acted like i ask to sleep with his wife. But one guy shooting one mag, once ever isn't a very good review of a weapon.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Fellas its the DPMS AR15s everyone agrees are not that hot.. _In the AR10 arena _DPMS however has an excellent reputation. Sorry I tough this was common knowledge so I dindt put it in the original post


The only DPMS .308 I have experience with is the DMPS 308 Oracle. And it falls well into my above comments for low quality control. My boss has one and we had to do a lot of work to it to get it functioning properly, which including replacing a few oem parts with aftermarket.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I have a Bushmaster 308 ORC.. so far it has had no reliability issues, FTFs or smokestack it shoots straighter than I can point it the only drawback is That sucker is LOUD!!!!!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

obg12 said:


> I want this one I'll let you know how it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for the 18" barrel, you can utilize flash hiders and suppressors without the stupid looking adaptor. At least this guy kind of gets what I asked. NOW THEN...tell me the major difference.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Why? A Kalashnikov would be just as good for the price and compactness. If one is going for the .308 Win./7.62 NATO go with the full 20" barrel. You'll have the 800 yard range and the full muzzle energy for casualty assurances. 

If you are just looking for "cool guy" looks or "awesomeness" I will bail out on this discussion.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Century Arms RAS-47 is a milled receiver and only the top cover is stamped.
"Red Army Standard"


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

VoorTrekker said:


> Why? A Kalashnikov would be just as good for the price and compactness. If one is going for the .308 Win./7.62 NATO go with the full 20" barrel. You'll have the 800 yard range and the full muzzle energy for casualty assurances.
> 
> If you are just looking for "cool guy" looks or "awesomeness" I will bail out on this discussion.


Well, mainly this thread isn't about AKs, its about the current crop of 308 rifles. cool factor has little meaning in here. STILL haven't got a decent answer.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Magus said:


> I'm old school, BUT willing to learn. someone who owns one of the titled weapons explain to me just how they beat a FAL/L1-A1, a CETME/G3/HK-91 or an M1-A/BM-59 please?
> P.S
> HK-91s are crap for accuracy after 30 rounds rapid fire, but it's on the big boy list so...
> So yeah, educate me!


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Magus, don't know if you are referring to CEMI knockoff HK-91 or the real one? I own a couple of HK-91's bought before the 1989 ban. I find them to be one of the best battle rifles I own. As for accuracy they leave a lot to be desired when compared to scoped, bench rest target rifles-I have a couple of those. Try a real HK with a trijicon set for 100 yards and you can go up to 300 or down to 50. The real deal doesn't jamb, but it is not my M1 Navy 308 Garand!


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

RedBeard said:


> I got to shoot a DPMS in 308. Only one mag. Felt like a very nice weapon. Accurate and smooth. I tried to buy it, guy didn't even answer me, almost acted like i ask to sleep with his wife. But one guy shooting one mag, once ever isn't a very good review of a weapon.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Build one!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I just traded an AK for a CETME /W/ H-K parts and 20 mags. it's NOT replacing my FAL, BUT I like it. Makes a good area gun and it even eats up 1950's made British steel cased rounds, my FALs ALL hate Wolf ammo, the M1-A hasn't burped yet. fun to come!


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Understand the Wolfe ammo. Reload. FAL is a good rifle!!


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

obg12 said:


> I want this one I'll let you know how it works
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one turns out to be 3 MOA at one hundred yards, got rid of it. Lots of people do not shoot 308 great and its expensive, think volume of fire and cost.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes 3 MOA is not god enough especially for 308 which ought to work in a pinch as a Designated Marksman rifle at least.


----------



## frankd4 (Oct 22, 2010)

Magus said:


> I'm old school, BUT willing to learn. someone who owns one of the titled weapons explain to me just how they beat a FAL/L1-A1, a CETME/G3/HK-91 or an M1-A/BM-59 please?
> P.S
> HK-91s are crap for accuracy after 30 rounds rapid fire, but it's on the big boy list so...
> So yeah, educate me!


It is a platform that all people that have been in the service in the last forty seven years are used to small learning curve. I have a AR10, FAL and an H&K 91 shoot them and like them all they are just tools to me.


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

The M14 in 308 with a match barrel will shoot, but that real short one I would not have. Put up with the longer barrel but get that folding stock. I carried and shot that rifle for a year in combat work flawless. Now having said that I also have carted around a FN fal para and it was a great rifle. Kicked less then the m-14-a lot less. But the m-14 is still in our system so parts in Shtf scene you could get mags parts and it will shoot any 308. FAL if I lived in ausy land or the uk would be great. But you have to guess what parts. firing pins break etc.. I don't care for the ar-15 Thou I carried a XM 177 for a year also, it worked but was ammo touchy.


----------

